# Date Coded Motor



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Guys, I have 3 questions:

First Question: I know I don't have the original motor but how do I check to see if I have the correct dated motor. I still have the stock exhaust manifold on it which also has some numbers on it

Second question: I have a 67, in the motor compartment at the front wheel wells there are opening where the upper A-Arms come through. Is there supposed to be a rubber cover that goes over these. Dirt, water, etc can easily get up in the engine compartment. It looks like there was something from the factory there at one time as it looks like it has some kind of a staple around them that used to hole something there????

Third Question: Where can I find a wiring schematic. I have a single wire under the hood on the drivers side that runs over the inner fendor well and it's cut and just left there. I am trying to figure out what the heck it went to.

As usual, thanks for all the help.

Jim:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

First Question: I know I don't have the original motor but how do I check to see if I have the correct dated motor. I still have the stock exhaust manifold on it which also has some numbers on it

three important codes on your block are; engine letter code located on the passenger side front of the block to the left of the timing cover just below the head. engine casting number is located on the distributor pad for early 67 and behind the #8 cylinder on late 67. The date code is located on the distributor pad and is 4 digits.

Second question: I have a 67, in the motor compartment at the front wheel wells there are opening where the upper A-Arms come through. Is there supposed to be a rubber cover that goes over these. Dirt, water, etc can easily get up in the engine compartment. It looks like there was something from the factory there at one time as it looks like it has some kind of a staple around them that used to hole something there????

 There is a rubber seal that staples to the inner fender closing that opening, i think I have a new set (2) left over from my last restoration.

Third Question: Where can I find a wiring schematic. I have a single wire under the hood on the drivers side that runs over the inner fendor well and it's cut and just left there. I am trying to figure out what the heck it went to.

What color is the wire and where does the other end go?


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

1. I will try to find those codes.
2. I appreciate the rubber seal offer. I will need two so it may be easier for me to buy one if they are available. Any ideas where I can find them and how AI should attach them.
3. It APPEARS the wire is black and looks like it come out of the wiring harness right by the brake cylinder on the drivers side. Is ther anywhere to go download schematics???


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the rubber inner fender seal is readily available at opgi or the parts place
a picture of the wire will really help out


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I edited the above post to say I have a new set of the rubber seals for the inner fenders, they are stapled to the inner fender by drilling 2 small holes thru both the rubber and the fender and sliding the staple thru.
regarding the wire, 
if your car is an automatic you will have a single wire going to the left side of the transmission for the kick down switch. You also have a single wire for the oil pressure sending unit. The wires going to the headlights are taped together and I don't think there are any single wires going to that side of the engine compartment. I believe i have a schematic in my 67 service manual that i could fax to you if you'll PM me a fax number.

Here is a picture of the seals;


----------

